

Why does Ubuntu have a new upgrade every six months - thewhitetulip

Is it good or bad for the OS?
======
Moyamo
Good: The long release cycle allows for better testing and increased
stability.

Bad: You have to wait 6 months for the latest and greatest versions of
software to make it into the distro (If not longer).

~~~
thewhitetulip
I have been an avid ubuntu user since I switched from Windows, Ubuntu had just
switched from gnome to unity, I believe it was Ubuntu 11 LTS. It was the last
LTS I liked, after I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 LTS it was bearable, but almost
every release after that sucked. Lots and lots of bugs, I was wondering why
hurry into releasing a new version every six months when they can properly
test the code for one year and then release a proper stable verion, much like
other distros.

